# New Imager Spies Marijuana



## FruityBud (May 19, 2008)

NORTHAMPTON, England, May 19, 2008  		Irisys, developer and manufacturer of intelligent infrared detectors, has introduced the new IRI 4011 and IRI 4041 Handheld Thermal Imagers that are specifically designed to aid police and security teams looking for illegal, indoor marijuana factories.

According to Irisys, the new IRI imagers are compact and easy to use and can directly improve the detection of illegal factories by way of a calibrated temperature display that provides remote monitoring of roof, window and vent temperatures.

Two cursors allow a clear comparison of temperatures between adjacent buildings. Featuring a 160x120 pixel silicon microbolometer sensor, the imagers also deliver clear images in total darkness, detecting people at over 150m for the 4011 model and 300m from the 4041 model.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3oydp6*


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 19, 2008)

plup the police!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 19, 2008)

*That's just great.  Lrisys is off the Christmas card list that's for sure. :rofl: *


----------



## mojosat (May 19, 2008)

Thats not even the really scarey new technology thats out there. After speaking with a fried recently that I used to be in the military with who is now an MI officer, I dont even want to use the computer or phone.


----------



## kubefuism (May 19, 2008)

I'm sorry now...this device must be taken into the supreme court to see if its implication is consistutional.  It seems to me; another violation of privacy.  What now is stopping them from using an x-ray or microwave like technology just to look into a living quarter?  Consent of the governed is what allows the government to act.  Just don't take it lying down...


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 19, 2008)

They're probably getting a reading right now, as I just farted in their general direction ~


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 20, 2008)

I keep reading about "new technology that detects marijuana grow operations" but I don't think it's a threat to growers at all. If it was, and law enforcement officials really wanted to use it, all of us would be in prison right now.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 20, 2008)

I wonder if they will be able to detect CFL or Flouro Tube Grows. The imager seems to be looking for super high temps of sorts.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 20, 2008)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will be able to detect CFL or Flouro Tube Grows. The imager seems to be looking for super high temps of sorts.


Probably. If it detects people, it will detect anything that gets warm. Doesn't sound like a very accurate way to locate a grow room now does it?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 20, 2008)

> Doesn't sound like a very accurate way to locate a grow room now does it?


No, it doesn't. Seems like if it was pointed at a house it would pick up heat from anything. I don't see them getting any warrants for this...I hope.


----------



## Useless (May 20, 2008)

Handheld flir is just a drop in the bucket. 
Red here about how L.E. agencies are going to get access to military satelites to spy on on it's own citizens. 
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn...081502430.html

These satelites are capable of seeing a hell of a lot more than a handheld flir. 

As far as them using flir - well, technically it is unconstitutional to use flir without a warrant. At least it was prior to the patriot act. 
However, that doesnt mean LEO cant use it, and start an investigation on you. Once they find some hard evidence, the flir is left out of any reports. They dont need to even mention it, as the evidence is already in hand. 
Conversely, they can confirm a grow in a suspected grow house by the use of flir with a warrant. Then they can kick in your door because of your heat signature. They have the technology. To think they wouldn't use it to their advantage is naive at best. And if they forget to mention it was used in the police report filing, or the request for a search warrant, how would you or an attorney ever know? 

In chess, a good player will have his entire game planned out based on his competitors first  few moves. We have seen theirs. Plan accordingly.


----------



## maineharvest (May 20, 2008)

They can do whatever they want and there is not a thing any of us can do about it.  Im no conspiracy theory person but the government can get away with murder and then blame you if they want.   My roomate came home with his new I phone and it has a map on it where you can zoom in and see everything.  we found our street on it, found our house, zoomed in and you can see cars in driveway our hot tub on the back deck, and you can see it so clearly.  You can see everything there is NO such thing as privacy.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (May 20, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> They can do whatever they want and there is not a thing any of us can do about it.  Im no conspiracy theory person but the government can get away with murder and then blame you if they want.   My roomate came home with his new I phone and it has a map on it where you can zoom in and see everything.  we found our street on it, found our house, zoomed in and you can see cars in driveway our hot tub on the back deck, and you can see it so clearly.  You can see everything there is NO such thing as privacy.



Bingo Bango Bongo, I too fart in their general direction!!!!! Grow on!


----------



## NorCalHal (May 20, 2008)

These guys are not after the guy with 10-15 plants in his house. They are after a 4 bedroom house with 20 lites and 100's of plants. Or the warehouse with 40 1000's burning brite.


----------



## GreenMan74 (May 20, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> These guys are not after the guy with 10-15 plants in his house. They are after a 4 bedroom house with 20 lites and 100's of plants. Or the warehouse with 40 1000's burning brite.


 
   Yes because it's not so much people growing a few pot plants, as it is people making some good $$$ from the prohibition thereof.  So bizarre.  What a drain on the general economy this must be.  You're paying all these cops, buying equipment, to do something fruitless, while at the other end, the commercial grower is pulling in all this cash untaxed.  It's like a vortex of wasted time and energy, chasing money, but producing either nothing on the cops' end, or nothing but overpriced bud that nearly anyone could grow on the commercial end.  Unless there is a bust, then it is an ongoing negative draw by taking a person out of society, and using even more taxes to house them and feed them and shoot them if they try to get away.  
   I wonder if, in the end, cannabis will end up becoming legalized again more due to general economic collapse than political or legal manuevering.  Which will come first?  Or will the Pigs cling harder to their dirty well when the ship starts to sink?


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

"a United States Supreme Court ruling last June has forced the Orange County Sheriff's Department and other police forces to change the way they use those thermal imaging cameras. The court said that the police could not train thermal imaging cameras on private homes without a warrant." - NY Times
*
hxxp://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpage.html?res=9903EED6173FF933A15755C0A9649C8B63&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all*

So just to clear everything up once and for all on thermal imaging - as of right now, by decision of the supreme court, it is ILLEGAL for the police to use thermal imaging to GET a warrant. They have to ALREADY HAVE THE WARRANT to justify the use of thermal imaging on a private home. So just so everybody knows, if they're actually using thermal imaging on your house you're already cooked.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey, I'm with you on that one man. The cops where I'm from are just another gang. They wear colors and carry guns... not to mention a badge and a stick that really hurts when they hit you with it... BUT, keep in mind that a search warrant must be signed by a judge. When the judge signs the search warrant they date it and note the time of signing. Thermal imaging is timecoded. So first of all, no judge is going to sign a warrant based on a preemptive thermal imaging scan and risk losing their bar license. Second of all, if that DOES happen and you end up in court in front of the judge, any half way decent lawyer would have a fairly easy time having the case dismissed based on the illegality of the methods used to obtain the search warrant. Know how to work the law in your favor bro. And you might want to have a lawyer on hand just in case. Lucky for me my cousin is a criminal defense lawyer and represents me if needed.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

right. All I'm sayin' is that if they come for me I'm not goin' down without a fight. I just recommend that people be fully aware of the laws and do what they can to protect themselves. Get med mj if it's available in your state and know what's up. I think we can all agree on that.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2008)

mojosat said:
			
		

> Thats not even the really scarey new technology thats out there. After speaking with a fried recently that I used to be in the military with who is now an MI officer, I dont even want to use the computer or phone.


 
I like it,  so u where Fried or is that Friend?  
Where Screwdriver at he should of catch that.:hubba:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 24, 2008)

hahaha theyll have a fun time finding out the real percentage of grow ops..... if they used it theyre would be a 800% increase in jails or some crazy % like that, what everyone needs to do is grow it weather you smoke 1 joint a week or 20 grams a day grow it theyll be so overwelmed they would hopefully not bother puttin us away or at least decriminalize it nationwide.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 24, 2008)

thats it i had it with the Gov. I am Not Paying my taxes !! 
:holysheep:  I got to Eat, get gas, pay for elect., Ect. Damn the Gov they get yea anyway Possible for taxes..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 24, 2008)

Kludge said:
			
		

> Yeah but what REALLY happens is they use the thermal imaging first, find houses, force a CI to pretend he knows about it, then get the warrant based on illegally obtained evidence presented fraudulently.
> 
> -- edit --
> 
> P.S. I actually got passed over for a jury because when asked if I wouldn't trust a police officer over a citizen I said no. Not that I DIDN'T trust a police officer's statement, but just that I would weigh it just as I would anyone else's testimony. But they don't like to be questioned do they?


 
And you probably got put on Bush's list of potential terrorist for making that comment.


----------



## occg.hydro (Jul 24, 2008)

ha ha ha ha ha! there's my new profile pic!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jul 24, 2008)

Bah!

Simpletons! They have been using this tech for FOREVER now.

Shield your grow room and vent out the roof. Like your water heater.

Use 600w instead of 1000w. Less heat...more lumens fer sq ft.


----------



## puffnstuff (Jul 28, 2008)

nothing we can do? I think you need to read the second ammendment.
puff

edit:appoligies, I forgot, no politics. sorry


----------

